# Revolution or Frontline & Heartguard?



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello.

I am having a hard time deciding whether to use revolution or frontline and heartguard combination for my dogs.

Have anyone had same problem deciding or know which one is better?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I like to spread the flea and heartworm treatments out (2 weeks inbetween) since they are both chemicals. I use Interceptor and Advantage. I prefer Interceptor over Heartguard as studies have shown Ivermectin to lower the seizure threshold in some dogs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would recommend Interceptor over Heartgaurd. If you have fleas and ticks and need a topical, Frontline is a good choice. If you only have fleas and need a topical Advantage would be my preference.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

isn't Revolution for heartworms also??... That's what my vet told me, and I read it in the package and also here: https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx

I used Frontline Spray before but her hair was a mess, so the vet recomend me Revolution cause it's for heartworms, fleas and other harmful parasites.


----------



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

My dogs are currently on Revolution.
I've never had any flea/tick problem but I know most of things are preventable in dogs and I always put topical for them even in winters! I hope I am doing the right thing for them.

Can I just switch over from Revolution to Frontline+Interceptor?


----------



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gabby said:


> isn't Revolution for heartworms also??... That's what my vet told me, and I read it in the package and also here: https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx
> 
> I used Frontline Spray before but her hair was a mess with, so the vet recomend me Revolution cause it's for heartworms, fleas and other harmful parasites.


Yeah, that's why I was using revolution b/c it covers them all!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Lily<3 said:


> ... I've never had any flea/tick problem


... me neither, but better be safe than sorry!! :thumbsup:



Lily<3 said:


> Can I just switch over from Revolution to Frontline+Interceptor?


 don't know for sure, sorry... but I guess you can, I switched from Frontline to Revolution one month to the other...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been using revolution on Delilah and my cats and it has worked great! I like the fact that it treats HW's to, but feel kinda skeptical on a topical being able to do that, especially on a larger breed. I don't think I would trust that on my Sheltie, who I give confortis for fleas and tri-heart guard for HW's. I am not comfortable giving confortis to Delilah, since she may or may not make the 5 lb mark and even at the 5 lb minimum for confortis, that is to close for me. 

I heard great things about Advantage Multi and might switch to that,as soon as our vet starts carrying it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've used Revolution for the past 5 years without any problems. It was recommended to me by Cornell Vet school. They feel it's the best/safest thing to use on Harry because of his liver issues. I use it on all of the dogs, including my lab. Revolution works on heartworm, fleas, and other internal parasites... like worms that dogs might pick up from eating things in the grass, etc...... not that any of mine would ever do that, lol. As I understand it Revolution is applied topically, but it's not a pesticide. It's a systemic medication. Revolution doesn't handle ticks, though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have read that Revolution (Stronghold here in Greece=just different name) covers ONLY the American dog tick Dermacentor variabilis)---no others!!!!! It does cover the other things already mentioned, fleas, ear-mites (esp. important if you have cats), parasites such as different kinds of worms including heart worm, some kinds of mange. I think it may also repel some mosquitoes (for only 2 weeks, I believe). I use it in conjunction w/Badger Balm (on harnesses---fresh each day) & a bath rinse of natural products that repel. I test 1-2 times a year & so far we have only had one bad tick (when I wasn't using Stronghold!!!!!!!!!) all testing otherwise negative.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I do use Frontline, (as ticks are a problem here), and never had a negative reaction.


----------

